# Intel 945GM VideoRAM issues

## forceflow2

I am attempting to get my Intel 945GM card in my laptop working. It has the ability to have up to 128MB of Shared Ram, but I can't seem to get it to go past the default 8MB it has on boot. I can't provide proof of this, but it is impossible to run any OpenGL game at anything resembling playable even at the lowest settings for everything. (Jerkiness, complete pauses, the like). I have set VideoRAM in my xorg.conf file to be 128MB (131072) and DRI is working just fine, but all games are still very jumpy. I will attempt to provide as much information as possible and hope someone can aid me. Also, any other issues you might see and like to point out would be appreciated, this is my first time using hardware of this type (Dual Core, SATA, etc.) and I am likely to have made some mistakes.

EDIT: I didn't even notice the other thread that seems to relate somewhat to this issue, I am sorry.

lspci

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 02)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller IDE (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)

05:03.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCIxx12 Cardbus Controller

05:03.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments PCIxx12 OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller

05:03.2 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments 5-in-1 Multimedia Card Reader (SD/MMC/MS/MS PRO/xD)

05:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation PRO/100 VE Network Connection (rev 02)

```

dmesg (I know of the suspend2 issues, don't worry about those)

```

Linux version 2.6.18-no2 (root@Galileo) (gcc version 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1-r1)) #4 SMP PREEMPT Wed Oct 18 01:59:56 EST 2006

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

sanitize start

sanitize end

copy_e820_map() start: 0000000000000000 size: 000000000009f400 end: 000000000009f400 type: 1

copy_e820_map() type is E820_RAM

copy_e820_map() start: 000000000009f400 size: 0000000000000c00 end: 00000000000a0000 type: 2

copy_e820_map() start: 00000000000dc000 size: 0000000000024000 end: 0000000000100000 type: 2

copy_e820_map() start: 0000000000100000 size: 000000003f590000 end: 000000003f690000 type: 1

copy_e820_map() type is E820_RAM

copy_e820_map() start: 000000003f690000 size: 000000000000a000 end: 000000003f69a000 type: 3

copy_e820_map() start: 000000003f69a000 size: 0000000000066000 end: 000000003f700000 type: 4

copy_e820_map() start: 000000003f700000 size: 0000000000900000 end: 0000000040000000 type: 2

copy_e820_map() start: 00000000e0000000 size: 0000000010000000 end: 00000000f0000000 type: 2

copy_e820_map() start: 00000000fec00000 size: 0000000000010000 end: 00000000fec10000 type: 2

copy_e820_map() start: 00000000fed14000 size: 0000000000006000 end: 00000000fed1a000 type: 2

copy_e820_map() start: 00000000fed1c000 size: 0000000000074000 end: 00000000fed90000 type: 2

copy_e820_map() start: 00000000fee00000 size: 0000000000001000 end: 00000000fee01000 type: 2

copy_e820_map() start: 00000000ff000000 size: 0000000001000000 end: 0000000100000000 type: 2

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f400 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f400 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000dc000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003f690000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003f690000 - 000000003f69a000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003f69a000 - 000000003f700000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003f700000 - 0000000040000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec10000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fed14000 - 00000000fed1a000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fed1c000 - 00000000fed90000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ff000000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

1014MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000f7330

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 259728) 0 entries of 256 used

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  Normal       4096 ->   259728

early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->   259728

On node 0 totalpages: 259728

  DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 4064 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 1997 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 253635 pages, LIFO batch:31

DMI present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 PTLTD                                 ) @ 0x000f7260

ACPI: RSDT (v001   SONY       J3 0x20060817 PTL  0x00000000) @ 0x3f6931bf

ACPI: FADT (v002   SONY       J3 0x20060817 PTL  0x0000005a) @ 0x3f699e10

ACPI: MADT (v001   SONY       J3 0x20060817 PTL  0x0000005a) @ 0x3f699e94

ACPI: BOOT (v001   SONY       J3 0x20060817 PTL  0x00000001) @ 0x3f699fd8

ACPI: MCFG (v001   SONY       J3 0x20060817 PTL  0x0000005a) @ 0x3f699f34

ACPI: MADT (v001   SONY       J3 0x20060817 PTL  0x00000000) @ 0x3f699f70

ACPI: SSDT (v001   SONY       J3 0x20060817 PTL  0x20050228) @ 0x3f694227

ACPI: SSDT (v001   SONY       J3 0x20060817 PTL  0x20050228) @ 0x3f693b8b

ACPI: SSDT (v001   SONY       J3 0x20060817 PTL  0x20050228) @ 0x3f693203

ACPI: DSDT (v001   SONY       J3 0x20060817 PTL  0x20050228) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x1008

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: 2 duplicate APIC table ignored.

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 6:15 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Processor #1 6:15 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x01] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 1, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 50000000 (gap: 40000000:a0000000)

Detected 1828.950 MHz processor.

Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 257699

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda6 pci=assign-busses irqpoll

Misrouted IRQ fixup and polling support enabled

This may significantly impact system performance

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 1025636k/1038912k available (2359k kernel code, 12744k reserved, 934k data, 164k init, 0k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xfffb7000 - 0xfffff000   ( 288 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xf0000000 - 0xfffb5000   ( 255 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xb0000000 - 0xef690000   (1014 MB)

      .init : 0xb043e000 - 0xb0467000   ( 164 kB)

      .data : 0xb034dc19 - 0xb0437434   ( 934 kB)

      .text : 0xb0100000 - 0xb034dc19   (2359 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3668.81 BogoMIPS (lpj=7337622)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00000000 0000e3bd 00000000 00000001

monitor/mwait feature present.

using mwait in idle threads.

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00000940 0000e3bd 00000000 00000001

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

Compat vDSO mapped to ffffe000.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

ACPI: Core revision 20060707

CPU0: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU         T5600  @ 1.83GHz stepping 06

SMP alternatives: switching to SMP code

Booting processor 1/1 eip 3000

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3657.78 BogoMIPS (lpj=7315578)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00000000 0000e3bd 00000000 00000001

monitor/mwait feature present.

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00000940 0000e3bd 00000000 00000001

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#1.

CPU1: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU         T5600  @ 1.83GHz stepping 06

Total of 2 processors activated (7326.60 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

checking TSC synchronization across 2 CPUs: passed.

Brought up 2 CPUs

migration_cost=47

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: Using MMCONFIG

Setting up standard PCI resources

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

Boot video device is 0000:00:02.0

PCI quirk: region 1000-107f claimed by ICH6 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

PCI quirk: region 1180-11bf claimed by ICH6 GPIO

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP01._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP02._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP03._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP04._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCIB._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 *7 10 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 1 *3 4 5 6 7 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 12 14 15) *11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 11 12 14 15) *10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 12 14 15) *11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 *7 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 1 3 *4 5 6 7 10 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 11 12 14 15)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 9 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

Bluetooth: Core ver 2.10

NET: Registered protocol family 31

Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

PCI: Enabling device 0000:05:03.1 (0000 -> 0002)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:05:03.1[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[16]  MMIO=[d0006000-d00067ff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[4/8]

PCI: Ignore bogus resource 6 [0:0] of 0000:00:02.0

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.0

  IO window: 2000-2fff

  MEM window: c8000000-c9ffffff

  PREFETCH window: c0000000-c1ffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.1

  IO window: 3000-3fff

  MEM window: ca000000-cbffffff

  PREFETCH window: c2000000-c3ffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.2

  IO window: 4000-4fff

  MEM window: cc000000-cdffffff

  PREFETCH window: c4000000-c5ffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.3

  IO window: 5000-5fff

  MEM window: ce000000-cfffffff

  PREFETCH window: c6000000-c7ffffff

PCI: Bus 6, cardbus bridge: 0000:05:03.0

  IO window: 00006400-000064ff

  IO window: 00006800-000068ff

  PREFETCH window: 50000000-51ffffff

  MEM window: 54000000-55ffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

  IO window: 6000-6fff

  MEM window: d0000000-d00fffff

  PREFETCH window: 50000000-51ffffff

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.1[B] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.1 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.2 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.3[D] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.3 to 64

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1e.0 (0004 -> 0007)

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

PCI: Enabling device 0000:05:03.0 (0000 -> 0003)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:05:03.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1572864 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 786432 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

Simple Boot Flag at 0x36 set to 0x1

Machine check exception polling timer started.

NTFS driver 2.1.27 [Flags: R/O].

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an Intel 945GM Chipset.

agpgart: Detected 7932K stolen memory.

agpgart: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xb0000000

[drm] Initialized drm 1.0.1 20051102

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[drm] Initialized i915 1.5.0 20060119 on minor 0

ACPI: AC Adapter [ADP1] (on-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID0]

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

ACPI: Video Device [GFX0] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

ACPI (exconfig-0455): Dynamic SSDT Load - OemId [  SONY] OemTableId [      J3] [20060707]

ACPI (exconfig-0455): Dynamic SSDT Load - OemId [  SONY] OemTableId [      J3] [20060707]

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2])

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI (exconfig-0455): Dynamic SSDT Load - OemId [  SONY] OemTableId [      J3] [20060707]

ACPI (exconfig-0455): Dynamic SSDT Load - OemId [  SONY] OemTableId [      J3] [20060707]

ACPI: CPU1 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2])

ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI Exception (acpi_thermal-0412): AE_NOT_FOUND, Invalid active threshold [0] [20060707]

ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ00] (54 C)

ACPI Exception (acpi_thermal-0412): AE_NOT_FOUND, Invalid active threshold [0] [20060707]

ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ01] (54 C)

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH7: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ICH7: chipset revision 2

ICH7: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x1810-0x1817, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

ohci1394: fw-host0: Running dma failed because Node ID is not valid

hda: MATSHITADVD-RAM UJ-850S, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ohci1394: fw-host0: AT dma reset ctx=0, aborting transmission

ieee1394: Current remote IRM is not 1394a-2000 compliant, resetting...

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

hda: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R-RAM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

libata version 2.00 loaded.

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: version 2.00ac7

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: MAP [ P0 P2 XX XX ]

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: invalid MAP value 0

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[08004603022cf507]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x18D0 ctl 0x18C6 bmdma 0x18B0 irq 20

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x18C8 ctl 0x18C2 bmdma 0x18B8 irq 20

scsi0 : ata_piix

ata1.00: ATA-7, max UDMA/100, 234441648 sectors: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata1.00: ata1: dev 0 multi count 16

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

scsi1 : ata_piix

ATA: abnormal status 0x7F on port 0x18CF

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      FUJITSU MHV2120B 0000 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

SCSI device sda: 234441648 512-byte hdwr sectors (120034 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sda: 234441648 512-byte hdwr sectors (120034 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4 < sda5 sda6 >

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 21, io mem 0xd03c4000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: new device found, idVendor=0000, idProduct=0000

usb usb1: new device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller

usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.18-no2 ehci_hcd

usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.7

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 21, io base 0x00001820

usb usb2: new device found, idVendor=0000, idProduct=0000

usb usb2: new device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb2: Product: UHCI Host Controller

usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.18-no2 uhci_hcd

usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.0

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 17, io base 0x00001840

usb usb3: new device found, idVendor=0000, idProduct=0000

usb usb3: new device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb3: Product: UHCI Host Controller

usb usb3: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.18-no2 uhci_hcd

usb usb3: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.1

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 0x00001860

usb usb4: new device found, idVendor=0000, idProduct=0000

usb usb4: new device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb4: Product: UHCI Host Controller

usb usb4: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.18-no2 uhci_hcd

usb usb4: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.2

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 1-8: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.3[D] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.3 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 16, io base 0x00001880

usb usb5: new device found, idVendor=0000, idProduct=0000

usb usb5: new device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb5: Product: UHCI Host Controller

usb usb5: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.18-no2 uhci_hcd

usb usb5: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.3

usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 1-8: new device found, idVendor=0ac8, idProduct=c002

usb 1-8: new device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

usb 1-8: Product: USB2.0 Web Camera

usb 1-8: Manufacturer: Vimicro Corp.

usb 1-8: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

i8042.c: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.1.

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

i2c /dev entries driver

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.3[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.12rc1 (Thu Jun 22 13:55:50 2006 UTC).

ALSA device list:

  No soundcards found.

ip_conntrack version 2.4 (8116 buckets, 64928 max) - 176 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Starting balanced_irq

Using IPI No-Shortcut mode

Suspend2 Core.

Suspend2 Compression Driver loading.

Suspend2 Encryption Driver loading.

Suspend2 Swap Writer loading.

Suspend2 FileWriter loading.

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

Time: acpi_pm clocksource has been installed.

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

input: PS/2 Mouse as /class/input/input1

input: AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint as /class/input/input2

Suspend2 2.2.8: Swapwriter: No swap signature found at specified location.

Suspend2 2.2.8: Missing or invalid storage location (resume2= parameter). Please correct and rerun lilo (or equivalent) before suspending.

ReiserFS: sda6: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: sda6: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: sda6: journal params: device sda6, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: sda6: checking transaction log (sda6)

ReiserFS: sda6: Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 164k freed

input: PS/2 Mouse as /class/input/input3

input: AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint as /class/input/input4

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.17-k2-NAPI

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation

PCI: Enabling device 0000:05:08.0 (0000 -> 0003)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:05:08.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

e100: eth0: e100_probe: addr 0xd0005000, irq 22, MAC addr 00:13:A9:47:0E:34

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, 1.1.13

ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

ipw3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945 Network Connection driver for Linux, 1.1.0mpr

ipw3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:00.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:03:00.0 to 64

ipw3945: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1b.0[A] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1b.0 to 64

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'WEP'

Adding 497972k swap on /dev/sda5.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:497972k

e100: eth0: e100_watchdog: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex

ipw3945: Detected geography ABG (11 802.11bg channels, 13 802.11a channels)

ACPI Sony Notebook Control Driver v0.2 successfully installed

```

Related section of kernel config

```

CONFIG_AGP=y

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_ATI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD64 is not set

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON is not set

CONFIG_DRM=y

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_RADEON is not set

CONFIG_DRM_I810=y

# CONFIG_DRM_I830 is not set

CONFIG_DRM_I915=y

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_PC8736x_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_NSC_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_CS5535_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_HPET is not set

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

```

Appropriate packages

```

Galileo forceflow2 # emerge -p mesa xf86-video-i810 xorg-server xorg-x11

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/mesa-6.5.1-r2  

[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-i810-1.7.2  

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.1.1-r1  

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-x11-7.1  

```

Related xorg.conf information

```

Section "Module"

    SubSection  "extmod"

    EndSubSection

    Load        "freetype"

    Load       "glx"

    Load       "v4l"

    Load       "dri"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Default"

    BusID       "0:2:0"

    Driver      "i810"

    VideoRam    131072

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "Default"

    Monitor     "My Monitor"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x800" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x800" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x800" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode 0666

EndSection

```

Complete Xorg.0.log

Thanks in advance.

----------

## Mickael

Hi,

by default all intel graphic cards are configured with 8M inside any bios. So you must (as you have done) add the videoram option inside your Xorg.conf. Look here : http://www.intellinuxgraphics.org/.

 *Quote:*   

> grep -i video /var/log/Xorg.0.log
> 
>         X.Org Video Driver: 1.0
> 
>         ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0
> ...

 

----------

## forceflow2

So then the card is working as is expected and it simply isn't fast enough to run games like America's Army on the absolute lowest settings?

----------

## forceflow2

Just a little update, I setup a windows dual-boot and the video card works wonderfully under Windows. This makes me think it is definitely a configuration issue, but I can't figure out where the issue lies.

----------

## sekre

you found any solution or part-solution yet?

because this seems to be a huge problem, 

I had it too so I have done a lot of internet searching on various forums and come up with nada  :Sad: 

then my hdd died and I had to put my computer on repair and after a reformat and reinstall 

I can't even seem to get dri working at all, but that will go after a while I'm sure...

More intressting to know if anyone has solved or partly-solved this puzzle that appears to confuse a lot of folks out there :S

----------

## forceflow2

Nope, haven't gotten anywhere closer. I don't know what the problem could be.

----------

